# My pair of blue and gold macaws



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Thought id post a few pics of my pair of blue and gold macaws!

There names are polly and ozzy. they are both 11 years old and i have wned them for the last 3 months or so


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Amazing! one of my favourite parrots :flrt:


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't consider birds to be my thing generally but those are the most gorgeous parrots I've ever seen! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I love Macaws, I can't wait to own a Greenwing, just as, if not more beautiful than these beauties :whistling2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, hoping to soon have my big block of aviaries finished so I can get my greenwing pair, and later on on the year, hyacinths


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I wouldn't go telling people if you do get hyacinths you will very likely find yourself being broken in to because of their value


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I understand that, I'm by no means unprotected but I understand your concern.


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

aww there stunning mate!!


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Nel5on said:


> Thanks for your kind words, hoping to soon have my big block of aviaries finished so I can get my greenwing pair, and later on on the year, hyacinths


Dont tell anyone but close friends and family about that. Loads of thugs out there. On another note are you an MP or did you win the lottery?:no1: Block of aviaries, Blue and Golds, Greenwings, Hyacinths! Or are you that crazy guy across the street who has a snow leopard for a house cat? :lol2:
I envy you!!
Josh


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I would absolutely love a Greenwing or Hyacinth, but a Hyacinth can cost around £10,000, which is too much for me. £1200 is too much for me currently lol, hope to get a proper job soon, then start saving up that money (Y)


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

I understand people's concerns, I can't see any prOblens with security etc, nah not a lottery winner, just somebody who likes cool animals and saves like hell to get them lol! It might be a few years till I get the hyacinths, I want a pair at the right price, been quoted between £18-£23k from diff people for a bonded pair.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

gorgeous blue and golds, i am also very jealous, you are very lucky :2thumb: 
blue and golds are on the top of my wish list for along time, just need the proper space for one. 

keep the pictures coming, i could look at these allday :flrt:


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

I will take some pics and videos if them tomorrow, might be able to catch them talking away


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Few pics, I'm gonna wait untill after there first clutch before moving then into the new aviary, i don't want to disturb them too much


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

They have started using the nest box now, chewing away at it and in and out of it a bit, ive not observed any mating yet, but signs are good, i was thinking its a bit early tbh though, has the weather thrown there body clocks out?

any advice would be great, this is my first breeding season with macaws, i used to breed greys, but in a completely different enviroment.

thanks for any advice.


----------



## C-reps (Jun 4, 2011)

Really beautiful birds, and I like the set up you have for them :2thumb:


----------



## serpantine (Sep 8, 2010)

*Nice Birds*

Good to see
good kept birds
instead of birds that
are bought and neglected


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you, this pair were hand reared and were both owned by a man who developed a serious lung cancer i believe and although he built an extension to keep them, he decided to move them on, whilst in a holding aviary at a breeders place, they mated and reared young, they are fairly tame, they will let me stroke them and hand feed them, but i have to keep a certain distance from them, as if he link to a human again they will neglect there mate. they have toys which they destroy and they seem to be happy. there new aviary for the winter and beyond is gonna be even better for them, they live better than i do!


----------

